# Three-week series suggestions?



## raekwon (Aug 4, 2009)

Our pastor's on an eight week sabbatical, and I'll be preaching the last three Sundays. (I also preached the first week, and our church planting intern is currently in the midst of a four-week series.)

Obviously, lots of thought and prayer will have to go into determining what God would have for me to preach to his people, but since this is my first time preaching consecutive Sundays, I'd love some suggestions on what'd be good for a three-week series.

Just to get my brain turning. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmmm...what comes to mind with the number 3 in scripture.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 4, 2009)

Two spring to mind: 

A) Pick three types of Christ and connect them to him as the antetype

B) Christ our Prophet; our Priest; our King


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 4, 2009)

...or a little more challenging, but I would be tempted - 3 messages on Joel's prophecy


----------



## sastark (Aug 4, 2009)

1, 2, and 3 John.

The Synoptic Gospels on _______ (insert some event/doctrine here).

The Three Sacraments.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(ok, that last one was a joke)


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 4, 2009)

Sermon one: Admit you are a sinner.
Sermon two: Believe in Jesus Christ
Sermon three: Confess your sin.

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Curt (Aug 4, 2009)

Tutus 1,2,3.

Admittedly it will be a brief survey. maybe just Titus 2: men, women, slaves.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 4, 2009)

sastark said:


> 1, 2, and 3 John.
> 
> The Synoptic Gospels on _______ (insert some event/doctrine here).
> 
> ...



Actually, that joke brought to mind a legitimate possibility (the regular means of grace - Word, prayer, and sacraments).


----------



## raekwon (Aug 4, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> B) Christ our Prophet; our Priest; our King



This is the frontrunner in my mind right now. Thanks.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 4, 2009)

Psalm 89 falls nicely into 3 divisions, and has a strong message of encouragement for God's saints in difficult times, because of the firmness of God's covenant.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 4, 2009)

Joshua said:


> 1. The Covenant of Works (With Adam, Broken by Adam and His Posterity)
> 2. The Covenant of Redemption (Between Christ and the Father, For the Sake of the Elect)
> 3. The Covenant of Grace (Between God and His People, and Accomplished by the Merit of Christ as Made out in the Covenant of Redemption)
> 
> Just first thoughts. Maybe difficult to do in 3 sermons.



Um, I think you meant Posterity in #1. 

I was going to suggest this very thing, but thought I'd already gotten my two cents in  (and you're right... I think this might be tough to fit into 3 sermons, but I think it would be doable)


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 4, 2009)

I was also going to say the three offices of Christ- priest, prophet, king. This could be very edifying. 

You could also do the three enemies of the Christian: World, Flesh, Devil. 

How about the character of the Godhead, with specific emphases on each person of the Trinity. 

Or, you could do the "Cost of Discipleship" with Christ's three imperatives: 1. Deny Yourself 2. Take Up Your Cross 3. Follow Him.


----------



## jambo (Aug 4, 2009)

It is the easiest thing just to pick a book of the bible with 3 chapters or a subject that neatly divides into three. But I think before deciding on a 3 week series you need to consider first of all what the church needs to hear. Do they need to be encouraged? Challenged? Rebuked? Are they complacent? Are they growing? Are they spiritually mature or weak? Where are they just now? Where do you want to bring them? What have the previous sermons been about? Can you build upon them?

I am not saying that our congregations determine thje subject we speak on, but in order to direct them we need to know where they are and what direction they are looking in. 

Having recently read Alliene's Alarm, my co-elder and I decided to have a 3 week series on conversion: 1. The need of conversion 2. The nature of conversion and 3. The fruit of conversion

Of all the series I have been involved with, this was one that really thrilled me. Simple, back to basics, encouraging and challenging and on a subject either misunderstood or assumed by many in our day.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 4, 2009)

You've been given several options for topical sermons. 

I think you should find a section of Scripture - namely one you've been studying on your own (ahem) - and divide that up into three sermons.

Or, if that isn't feasible for one reason or another, why not preach a short book of the Bible - Jude can be handled in 3 weeks (well, I did it in 4, but I am convinced that you could do it in 3), and there are several others that can be handled in just a few weeks.

But I'd most strongly suggest that you preach the passages God has been using in your own life most recently.

Stick away from theological hobby-horse topics.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 4, 2009)

Curt said:


> Tutus 1,2,3.



Rae's in the PCA, not the Episcopal church...


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 4, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Tutus 1,2,3.
> ...



Laugh. out. LOUD!


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 4, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Our pastor's on an eight week sabbatical, and I'll be preaching the last three Sundays. (I also preached the first week, and our church planting intern is currently in the midst of a four-week series.)
> 
> Obviously, lots of thought and prayer will have to go into determining what God would have for me to preach to his people, but since this is my first time preaching consecutive Sundays, I'd love some suggestions on what'd be good for a three-week series.
> 
> Just to get my brain turning. Thanks!



Father, Son and Holy Ghost.


----------



## Sven (Aug 4, 2009)

Nobody picked the obvious: Faith, Hope, and Love--the greatest of these is Love. We just had a great sermon series on this by one of our visiting ministers. I highly enjoyed it, but I realized that I have hardly ever heard a sermon series on these important facets of the Christian Faith.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 4, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> curt said:
> 
> 
> > tutus 1,2,3.
> ...



har!


----------



## Reformed City Rockers (Aug 4, 2009)

This might sound cliché but whatever you preach, preach something that is Christ centered and gospel centered what Christ did for us. Make sure you have a proper distinction between the law and the gospel and that the gospel IS gospel and not law. 
Do a short series from 1 Cor 15:1-4. & Acts 13:32-41
1. (Christ died for our sins according to the Scriptures, that he was buried) you can emphasize substitution and propitiation.
2. (that he was raised on the third day according to the Scriptures) You can preach on Justification (Christ being raised for our Justification. Romans 4:25) and Imputation along with Christ Active obedience.
3. Then preach Paul’s first sermon in Acts to show that this “gospel” (that you see in 1st Cor 15:1-4) has always been taught by Paul so you can tie up the unity of Pauls thought in the epistles. 



?Adam B as in Adam Brink?? yeah it's J from P-Town... Got Idears on how to talk to Ed S.


----------



## Curt (Aug 4, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Tutus 1,2,3.
> ...



Oops.I meant Totos.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 4, 2009)

Curt said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Curt said:
> ...



I'm in Ohio, not Kansas.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 4, 2009)

How about Romans 8 with a focus on the "Golden Chain of Salvation"

1) Calling
2) Justification
3) Glorification

and how they all mesh together!


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 4, 2009)

How about the 3 temptations of Christ in Matt/Luke 4?


----------



## Athanasius (Aug 7, 2009)

Rae - I like the Prophet, Priest, King ... I'd be tempted to preach on David & Mephibosheth - there are pretty much three vignettes to go with.


----------

